# Wanna Avatar?:)



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

I can design an avatar for you all you need to do is a post a pic of ur betta and i'll do a little bit of editing!! I'll make a waiting list its first come fist served. If you would like something specific done to ur pic lemme know and I'll see if I can do it Here our some examples of what I can do


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

More examples!:


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Can you do one for me? Posting pics in a second
Captain America with Club Penguin Klutzy toy:








Or this one: Rainbow








Can you try to make the pics more clear-ish? Thanks!
(Btw I know it's Picnik lol)


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

StarBetta said:


> Can you do one for me? Posting pics in a second
> Captain America with Club Penguin Klutzy toy:
> 
> 
> ...


Sure!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Name is Rufio. Can you add in some Peter pan like things


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

List:
1.) Starbetta
2.)Karebear13


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

First one:


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

I couldn't find any peter pan like stickers, but I found some star ones and for some reason peter pan and stars kind of seem alike to me haha


----------



## BeRadGeeYo (Feb 7, 2012)

Can you do my little guy!? His name is Gill, named after my favorite fish from Finding Nemo! He had a bit of tail rot so I'm trying to nurse him back to health. =)


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

BeRadGeeYo said:


> Can you do my little guy!? His name is Gill, named after my favorite fish from Finding Nemo! He had a bit of tail rot so I'm trying to nurse him back to health. =)


Sure! Anything specific you want done?


----------



## BeRadGeeYo (Feb 7, 2012)

lexylex0526 said:


> Sure! Anything specific you want done?


Nope! Just do with whatever you want! Probably more on the manly side though haha. I like to think I'm as tough as him sometimes! Haha.


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

Gill!


----------



## BeRadGeeYo (Feb 7, 2012)

Hahaha that's great! Thanks a ton!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

i like it thank you


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Im in love with my Avatar Thank you so much for doing it!


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

Karebear13 said:


> Im in love with my Avatar Thank you so much for doing it!


Haha Thanks so much!!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

hey I loved the avatar that you made me last time Was wondering if you can make me a new one with my new betta please here is his pic









His name is Benzema. if you can edit little Soccer balls on it if not its cool

Thankyou


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

These are great. 
Perhaps you could do one of my newest betta if you have the time?
His name is Hong Ki. I have no idea what theme thing I want. Maybe some kind of Asian thing. Up to you. 








(Might want to cut a little off the picture)


----------



## EmilyN (Jan 22, 2012)

Karebear13 said:


> hey I loved the avatar that you made me last time Was wondering if you can make me a new one with my new betta please here is his pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one gorgeous fish!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

EmilyN said:


> That is one gorgeous fish!


Oh thank you! I have to say he isn't that bright I enhanced his colors a bit. But yeah he is very interesting I got him a week ago and he was all white with the red. Now he is blue green red


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

Karebear13 said:


> hey I loved the avatar that you made me last time Was wondering if you can make me a new one with my new betta please here is his pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure! I'll begin working on it right now!


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

Aluyasha said:


> These are great.
> Perhaps you could do one of my newest betta if you have the time?
> His name is Hong Ki. I have no idea what theme thing I want. Maybe some kind of Asian thing. Up to you.
> 
> ...


Sure Your number two on the list! Should be done soon!


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

Heres your pic:


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

You are the best! It is so perfect! Thank you so much


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

Karebear13 said:


> You are the best! It is so perfect! Thank you so much


Aww thanks!


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

Here ya go:


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you! It looks amazing.


----------



## Queen Zenobia (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi,

Could you do one of my three girls? Nothing specific. Their names are, from left to right, Rosabelle, Rosanna, and Rosemary.

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=3217&pictureid=21333

Thanks,

Queen Zeno (This is my first time posting pics. If it doesn't show up, the picture is in my album.)


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

Queen Zenobia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you do one of my three girls? Nothing specific. Their names are, from left to right, Rosabelle, Rosanna, and Rosemary.
> 
> ...


Sure!


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

Here ya go!  Love your three little girls btw!


----------



## Queen Zenobia (Jan 17, 2012)

Ummm, how can I make it into my avatar?

Queen Zeno


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

I would just drag it into your desktop and then go to your settings and edit avatar and reupload it. That is what I did  Your females are lovely btw and I love their names


----------



## Queen Zenobia (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks lexylex and karebear. Now I have a beautiful avatar!!


----------

